# To grease, or not to grease.



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Well fellas.

I think this is like a chicken and egg question but here it goes.

Should I grease the ring gear on my concrete mixer?

Half the people have told me never, because it will get sand in it and make a nice grinding paste.

And half have told me yes, because even sandy grease is better than none at all.

What do you guys have to say on the topic?


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Dad says to son.. " this tool was my great grand-daddy's, it's been passed down to me and now it's yours.. " I think greasing is maintenance, and moderation is key. Annual upkeep is necessary, unless you're the type to throw away and buy new. I've greased all fittings in machines and mixers and find that they behave without sand 'getting into' the bearings with guidelines.. just put a little in there, it can't possibly hurt. Grease and turn.. shrinkage occurs grease once more and it's full, wipe away the mess and take it to the house for a lot of months.


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had several different cement mixers over the years and I have not oiled or greased the ring gear around the barrel on any of them.I heard the same thing you did about sand getting stuck on the gear,have never had any trouble with that part of a mixer.....:thumbup:


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

I guess one would need to consider how often they throw sand at the back side of the mixer. A wheelbarrow will work with a squeaky tire, I'd prefer to lube it.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't & haven't ever greased the gears. They're designed to run dry & will last longer if they stay dry & cleaner. Setting the gears to the proper lash will do far more good than greasing the gears. And keep the pillow block bearings greased real well, as they are the only real reason the gear lash ever changes, or why the gears would ever jump.

Personally, I don't care for the open gears anymore and bought a Crown as our last mixer, mostly due to the enclosed gear drive vs. the open cogs.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I have an older open gear and would not grease it for the above stated reasons as well as just wanting to not get grease on me, tools, and anything that belongs to a customer etc. 

Keep the bearings greased or lubed, but not the ring, IMHO.

willy


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I've always been told to grease.


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ha Ha, thats pretty funny "Throwing sand at the back of the mixer" I doubt if anyone does that ,but i am sure sand spills around the barrel when guys are shoveling it in from the back of a truck...:whistling


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Plus when you wash it the stuff on the outside runs down the side.

I didn't realize you had to adjust the lash on them periodically. Thanks for the heads up.

I think I will run it dry and just oil it before winter storage to prevent rust.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

DJ9222 said:


> Ha Ha, thats pretty funny "Throwing sand at the back of the mixer" I doubt if anyone does that ,but i am sure sand spills around the barrel when guys are shoveling it in from the back of a truck...:whistling


I actually was thinking about shoveling out of a truck.. when your doing front stairs for example and you don't want to pile on the homeowners property. It wasn't gonna change things if it was brought up or not. The only problem I foresee is idiots with shovels. I guess there's a fudge factor when people can't control materials with a shovel. Sand getting in the bearing isn't an issue.. the grease gets out but doesn't really get in.. Which leads me to agree with not greasing the ring gear. I overlooked it wasn't the bearing that the OP was questioning.


----------

